# Grape harvest backpack?



## Fridaynightcatlady (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey everyone, I saw this on Twitter, but have no idea what it is. A hacked item? An actual item? Anyone know?


----------



## tokkio (Aug 1, 2020)

as far as i know, it's supposedly an update-locked item, but people were able to get them through hacking


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 1, 2020)

this seems pretty cool.  Is there a possibility of having grapes as additional fruit?


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2020)

Fantastic. Now to figure out how to create the illusion of a vineyard so I can pretend I'm picking grapes to make my own wine.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 1, 2020)

It looks so cute! Perhaps we will be able to plant and harvest our own grapes in the fall? 
And as others have said, this person got this item through hacking.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Aug 1, 2020)

The backpack appears to be for the Grape Harvest Festival that is celebrated in certain countries - usually around September so we can probably expect this release next month. I don't think anyone is sure if it means the grape trees are coming back or just a cute little thing for a festival.


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 1, 2020)

It's the same situation as the sunflower crowns and wedding stuff months before
They are update-locked. They will unlock and you will be able to buy them for a small amount of bells through nook shopping.

Currently, they are hacked in.

Schedule (via datamine info in ACNH discord)
Whole month of August for Cowherd & Weaver Girl Day and Cowboy Festival
Whole month of September for Grape Harvest Festival
September 7 -> October 8 for Moon-Viewing Day

*You cannot TT for these items.*


----------



## Pecora (Aug 1, 2020)

One can buy it in September via the ingame Nook-App. So there is no hacking involved; just time-travel 

I don´t TT but I cannot wait to get the backpack.

Edit: Ok, I trust @Mikaiah it is probably not possible to obtain via tt


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 1, 2020)

omg it's so cute! not sure if it's hacked or if you can attain it by TTing, but it is exciting to know that more food/harvest themed items are on the way :>


----------



## dino (Aug 1, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> this seems pretty cool.  Is there a possibility of having grapes as additional fruit?





Spoiler: datamining spoiler



p sure it was confirmed that there is code for crops/growing things as well as cooking diy, in the game. so probably at one point we should get them !



also i would love to see the rest of the matching berry fortune cookie furniture series from pc migrate over to nh at some point. come on, mr. tendo....where is the justice! GIVE US THE GOOD GOODS

this fortune cookie, i mean:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

AAAAAAA I have a new backpack now. Imma headcanon that they’re muscadine grapes: I tried candy made with them and they were some of the best candies I’ve ever had


----------



## Chibiusa (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm gonna assume it's just for the harvest festival.


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 1, 2020)

dino said:


> Spoiler: datamining spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The trellis is amazing!!!


----------



## kyrynbunni (Aug 1, 2020)

I can confirm these items are update-locked. I time travelled to September for the Grape Backpack and Moon Rug but they're not available at the specified dates unfortunately. Really wanted that moon rug :c


----------



## Eureka (Aug 1, 2020)

According to a video I just watched by Mayor Mori on Youtube, the backpack is from the grape harvest festival and will be available in September! I'm super excited, it's so cute. I hope we get more grape stuff!


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2020)

This grape harvest backpack is really cute, I look forward to getting it when it's available!


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 1, 2020)

Aww that is very cute! Not “hack my game to get it a month early” cute, but definitely cute.


----------



## dino (Aug 1, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> The trellis is amazing!!!



every single trellis in ac has been stunning. the fact that we dont have one in nh rn is making me cryyyyyy


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 1, 2020)

dino said:


> every single trellis in ac has been stunning. the fact that we dont have one in nh rn is making me cryyyyyy



That would had been a great decor for farms and the wedding photos. TBH I rather have that than most of the arches in the game rn.  Smh.


----------



## dino (Aug 1, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> That would had been a great decor for farms and the wedding photos. TBH I rather have that than most of the arches in the game rn.  Smh.



oh, so agree. i was so hyped for the shell and tree's bounty arches, and then i saw them in game and they're so......ugly skbgkdjnhkjdn. just don't look realistic at all. v plasticy and not my style. strange too, bc nh is supposed to be super natural~ looking, so you would think they'd be a bit better constructed, but. yunno.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 1, 2020)

I definitely want that when it comes out, really like that design


----------



## Ras (Aug 1, 2020)

dino said:


> Spoiler: datamining spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that it matters, but these were from a gardening event, not cookies. So, they are available as reissue at times (maybe even right now).


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 1, 2020)

Story of Seasons/Animal Crossing collab I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE


----------



## marshallows (Aug 1, 2020)

like others have already mentioned, the backpack is hacked in atm since it's time-locked. the only items you can get atm are the august specific ones (orihime and hikoboshi outfits + rodeo-style springy ride on). i'm personally waiting for the moon rug lmao. sucker for anything moon motif. i hope we can put carpet outdoors one day in a future update bc there's only so many rugs i can put inside my house


----------



## John Wick (Aug 1, 2020)

Another backpack?

We need furniture and decorative items!


----------



## dino (Aug 1, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Story of Seasons/Animal Crossing collab I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE ❄



truly this would be THE ULTIMATE GAME. i would spend all my time on this lmfaooo 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



Ras said:


> Not that it matters, but these were from a gardening event, not cookies. So, they are available as reissue at times (maybe even right now).



ye, it's blathers harvest stuff, i just couldn't remember if it was a fortune cookie or not lawl. but in theory this is even better, they should release all non cookie items to NH immediately skjngkjsdfn


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Aug 1, 2020)

I literally can’t wait till this is available it’s perfect for my vineyard!!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Aug 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Another backpack?
> 
> We need furniture and decorative items!



Yeah, I do hope we get more furnitures in the upcoming months. But I do LOVE backpacks


----------



## John Wick (Aug 1, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Yeah, I do hope we get more furnitures in the upcoming months. But I do LOVE backpacks


There's are hundreds of NL items I'd really love that would help me theme certain things, but as it stands now, I can't do a thing.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 1, 2020)

I don’t remember what were all the harvestable crops that were datamined, but hope we get grapes or at least a grape plant furniture item to match. Would be pretty darn cute walking along a grape farm with this on.


----------



## JSS (Aug 1, 2020)

Would it have killed them to add a vineyard styled fence along with this? Oh well, barbed wire it is.


----------



## Skunk (Aug 1, 2020)

It's a super cute lil bag, not quite my style.. 
But! It gives me hope maybe they will add in more fruits for the actual harvest festivaaaaal in like november?


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 1, 2020)

The bag is one of the many seasonal items for sale in the nook shop through the ATM. I remember seeing a guide someone made online which showed the items that will be available to buy through Aug and Sep. 

There is a cute rodeo springy ride on horse too


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 1, 2020)

The bag is cute; I wish bags had some use aside from just being worn like increase inventory size or something though. If only we could have an option to remove it from mannequin stand when decorating (same with hats and other pieces of clothing); I could probably find a use of it as a decorative item.


----------

